# screen lock



## net_tech (Apr 18, 2016)

I am using FreeBSD 10.3 with slim and MATE.
Is there a way to lock the screen after 15 min of inactivity and show the password prompt?

Thanks


----------



## zspider (Apr 18, 2016)

x11/xscreensaver 

But that ugly lock screen is stuck in there, unless you format the image in a certain way.


----------



## net_tech (Apr 18, 2016)

that seem to be resource intensive. i am OK with a plain black screen or slim log on prompt if i could log out the user after 15 min of inactivity


----------



## zspider (Apr 18, 2016)

You can disable the screensavers entirely if you run `xscreensaver-demo`


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 18, 2016)

`xlock -mode qix` with x11/xlockmore.

There is a "nice" mode to choose only low-impact blankers, too.


----------

